# Monte #2's, seem dry



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

About a month ago I received a couple of the Monte #2 CC (I was told) and have had them in my wineador in their own box with a boveda pack. I haven't smoked any of them yet, but just by looking at them they seem dry. The foot on one of them appears to be cracked, but i'm not sure why as the hygro is reading 67% inside the box.

I have never smoked a CC, let alone had them in my possession and am hoping someone here could help me out. Is this normal for a CC or could I have fake's? I will take a picture of them when I get home and post it if that would help?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not sure there's any one right answer to the question of dryness, though I guess you could say CC's can look as though they're dryer than some NC's simply due to the nature of their wrappers. Sort of like how Connecticut-shade wrappers always appear dryer to me than something like a maduro or corojo.

That said, post the pics. IMO, condition and authenticity are two entirely different and unrelated issues, particularly since you've been resting them for a month.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

You said "received" but didn't mention from where. If from an acquaintance, it's a possibility that they were incorrectly stored. I think it happens more often than not.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Images are below. It could be just my unfamiliarity with CC. Thanks.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

The band looks legit. 
Beauty of a wrap with the mottled redness, too.

Don't listen to me, I'm just learning.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> The band looks legit.
> Beauty of a wrap with the mottled redness, too.


I agree. Nothing in the stick itself or the band to red flag it. Even the cracked foot is consistent with my experience with M2's... seems like there's at least one in every box!

Without more to go on, the only way to tell is to smoke it. But then, how's that gonna' tell you if it's real if you've never had one before? Best to send it on in for testing. I'll be happy to send you back a full written report... on the back of the band!


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I agree. Nothing in the stick itself or the band to red flag it. Even the cracked foot is consistent with my experience with M2's... seems like there's at least one in every box!
> 
> Without more to go on, the only way to tell is to smoke it. But then, how's that gonna' tell you if it's real if you've never had one before? Best to send it on in for testing. I'll be happy to send you back a full written report... on the back of the band!


Good to hear. You could have at least included a return CC with the written report! ha. I might just have sent it you for testing in that case.

Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

MyFatherFan said:


> Good to hear. You could have at least included a return CC with the written report! ha. I might just have sent it you for testing in that case.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated.


LOL

Where would *I-I-I-I-ya* get a Cuban cigar to return with the report? An' even if I could, how would you know I didn't send you a counterfeit?

(just messin' with you)


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> LOL
> 
> Where would *I-I-I-I-ya* get a Cuban cigar to return with the report? An' even if I could, how would you know I didn't send you a counterfeit?
> 
> (just messin' with you)


LOL good point! Well, now I just need some warm weather to light it up and see how she goes.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks legit to me, were they all pretty much dead even in length? 

Another cause in the foot crack could simply be a big swing in RH. Should still smoke just fine though! Enjoy.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Yea, side by side looks pretty damn close if not exact.


----------

